
Who Will Fill Bill Gates’ Shoes? - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/27/who-will-fill-bill-gates-shoes/
======
iamdave
"Who will carry on his legacy and define the current Web era of computing?"

The users. This is the way of the web now, and the torch will be carried by us
all

------
czik
Larry Page or Steve Jobs.

